# Ice for deso



## lindscp (Jul 7, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a place to buy solid block ice in Dinosaur or Vernal, Ut?


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm sure you can get ice at any grocery or convenience store. There's a store in Dinosaur that we call the "Dino Eddy". People running shuttles always seem to stop there to get more snacks, drinks, gas, etc. I'm sure there's ice.

A great thing I've done in the past is to make ice actually in your cools. It's a little bit involved and you need to know someone with a walk-in freezer (like a restaurant). The best thing to do is put about an inch or two in your cooler every day until you have 6 - 8 inches. If you put all the water in at once you'll get a big bulge of ice. The ice lasts a long time so it's great for long trips. On my first Grand we had ice until the end and it was in August.


----------



## leo_amore (May 30, 2006)

River Runners Transport in Vernal has "real" solid ice blocks, not the ones made from compressed cubes. They are great people too!


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Plus one for River Runners in Vernal.
If you happen to be coming in from the South, the grocery store in Green River carries ice from Moab which is also fantastic frozen water.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

River Runners has the best ice ever
You might give them a call a few days early so they will have what ever blocks you want


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

I went down the San Juan a few years ago with a woman who worked in the hospital here in Teton County.
She had a bunch of saline bottles from the hospital. The bottles are square, with a screw cap. The hospital tossed them after use.
We now have some of these. We freeze them in our chest freezer, and stack them in the cooler.
They supplement drinking water as they melt.


----------

